# Suddenly Biting??



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Frankie has been biting or threatening to bite in the past few days. He'll be sitting on my shoulder fine as can be...talking, singing, exploring around, and then he'll all of a sudden crouch down with his mouth open and nip at my hands! He'll also do this when he's on top of the cage-but when I put my hands down out of site he comes over and lowers his head so he can get his head scratched....and doesn't try to bite for that? It's on and off and at very sporatic times. I've been putting him to bed a little earlier, and giving him a little more veggies but nothing seems to be changing. Is it a hormonal thing?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's testing his limits. I don't know how old he is but he sound like a teenager. Mine tested their limits too. Hormones can do lots of weird things. Ignore it when he bites-don't move away and he'll get that it doesn't work and you're not scared. He'll be ok!


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

He's 7 1/2 months old and never used to bite at all. I haven't been moving my hands when he lunges at him and don't make any kinds of sounds that may encourage it.....but man it HURTS. He goes after my already weak nails (I removed acryllic nails recently and they are sore), but at least there hasn't been any blood shed!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Would this also occur if they are in a middle of a molt? I've always wondered if a molt would change their attitude.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Molts do change them since it can get uncomfortable and itchy for them so they do become slightly crabby. At 71/2 mths I would expect him to be in his teenage moods and it is normal that he's just starting to do this and never done it before. Don't move your hands (or try not too).


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhhh....and so the teenage "years" begin....hopefully it won't last as long as my moods did when I was a teen!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you recommend not moving when the bird keeps biting your finger many times over drawing blood every time? Or would moving your hand away slowly work just as well?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I know from what I tried what worked is not moving your hand. Baby would hiss and pretend to attack. When you moved away she lunged at it more, when you didn't she's move away. With Ziggy he acctually bit. I would keep my finger there and say ouch really high pitched. That confused him and made him stop.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

My GCC is like that and man can she bite!!!

So when she latches on and bites, I just push into her bite, gently and she lets go when she feels her head has been pushed back far enough, which is generally a second after she bites. Plus she's learnt that when I say NO I mean it! 

Fortunately my 'tiels are all big babies with a need for scratches more than biting.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The age suggests it could be either hormonal or a molt. If it is both he will be doubly crabby! they are smart enough too to test their limits as Aly suggested. If when in a crabby mood he discovered that taking a swipe at you will get you to do something he wants, it may become a habit.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well unfortunately for him, I'm just as stubborn if not more! He won't be bossing me around by giving a few painful bites! I do hope this "dr. Jeckel" frankie brings back the sweet natured one soon!!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley's around the same age and his moult has finished, thankfully, but he's still a sulky little teenager. You've got a great attitude, so just be patient, it will eventually ease up.


----------

